# Adding Stacked Cabinets to Existing Frameless Cabinets



## D.S. (Nov 2, 2017)

We would like to add stacked cabinets on top of our existing frameless cabinets, but the cabinet maker I'm working with says they would look like an after thought because it would be very difficult to get the trim/side panels lined up properly. There is no way to put continuous trim panels up without disassembling the entire kitchen and we don't want to do that. We plan to paint all the cabinets. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bige137 (Nov 6, 2017)

Should be easy to add the top cabinets. You may want to get a different carpenter.


----------



## D.S. (Nov 2, 2017)

Bige137, thank you. We are exploring other options.


----------

